# No Filter on a Low Tech Mini-M?



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi,

So I would like to set up a low tech nano at work. I am thinking of using an ADA Mini-M (~5.5g) and lighting it with a desk lamp with a spiral CF daylight bulb. For substrate I was thinking ADA aquasoil as I have a 3L bag lying around. My office is a constant ~70 so I am not planning to run a heater. Bioload would be some RCS, an otto, and some endlers.

For aesthetic reasons I would like to run this tank without a filter, as having stuff hanging off a rimless tank seems to ruin the effect. I have seen a lot of the NPT guys running 1-2g bowls with no filter and that got me thinking. Is it possible to run a low tech tank this big without a filter? Am I asking for trouble? 

If I have to have some type of filter is there one that won't completely ruin the rimless aesthetic?


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

A sponge filter would only have an airline to ruin your looks. Well, that and a giant sponge in a back corner.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just my opinion of course, but I don't see why you couldn't run it without a filter. You would of course need to balance the bioload vs the plants.


----------



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

calebkraft said:


> A sponge filter would only have an airline to ruin your looks. Well, that and a giant sponge in a back corner.


Sponge filter would definitely ruin the look. Plus having an air pump running would drive me nuts.


----------



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

Bandit1200 said:


> Just my opinion of course, but I don't see why you couldn't run it without a filter. You would of course need to balance the bioload vs the plants.


I am planning to densely plant the tank and will probably have some sort of floater like frog bit or duckweed. I guess the idea of no filter scares me a bit. If I go the no filter route are there special challenges I should be aware of?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Only thing I hate about the no filter route is that the water gets stagnant. I don't have evidence that stagnant water is detrimental to the health of your plants and animals, but I still prefer having some sort of movement.


----------



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

PinoyBoy said:


> Only thing I hate about the no filter route is that the water gets stagnant. I don't have evidence that stagnant water is detrimental to the health of your plants and animals, but I still prefer having some sort of movement.


Movement I could maybe accomplish with a very small powerhead. Like maybe one of those little via aqua pumps. The cord would hang over the edge, but if I brought it up the corner it may not be noticeable.


----------



## Myrr (Jan 13, 2012)

If you got a single betta, your tank would be just dandy without a filter or any agitation. Stagnation wouldnt be at issue, only be mindful of protein buildup from lack of movement (easy fix).

I have a 5.5g planted with a betta and he enjoyed it being unfiltered (but heated!) for a full year. Now I filter in an attempt to get my mts to breed.
Even my nerite didnt mind the lack of filtration, either  Hearty little thing.

Just my bit, but best wishes!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Myrr said:


> If you got a single betta, your tank would be just dandy without a filter or any agitation. Stagnation wouldnt be at issue, only be mindful of protein buildup from lack of movement (easy fix).
> 
> I have a 5.5g planted with a betta and he enjoyed it being unfiltered (but heated!) for a full year. Now I filter in an attempt to get my mts to breed.
> Even my nerite didnt mind the lack of filtration, either  Hearty little thing.
> ...


+1

Go with a good looking betta. He'll be happy in there without any filter. And I think it'll look better than having shrimp and oto's.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

It's totally possible. But you def need to plant heavy from the start. And def need a small power head for water movement. I'm thinking of doing the same with my mini-m once I get more plants and they settle in.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

Just do some shrimp in there, no filter and no heater. but heavily planted. If you get a betta you would probably want a heater.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

I only do NPTs now. My last one was a 10 gal w/ 5 ember tetras, an otto, and a constantly-growing colony of RCS w/ a Coralife 28w PC fixture over it. No filter, no powerhead, and no heater (in other words, nothing powered inside the tank to induce water movement).

Water movement was provided only by the fauna and by me topping off the water once or twice a week (which was done carefully as to reduce surface agitation).

As others have stated, just plant sufficiently and you should be fine since plants will provide filtration. Lack of water movement hasn't been an issue at all for me. I'll admit, flowing plants do look cooler tho


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Go for a small pump, you need the water movement in an NPT imo or the water looks horrible. Defeats the point of having ADA!


----------



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

ItsDubC said:


> I only do NPTs now. My last one was a 10 gal w/ 5 ember tetras, an otto, and a constantly-growing colony of RCS w/ a Coralife 28w PC fixture over it. No filter, no powerhead, and no heater (in other words, nothing powered inside the tank to induce water movement).
> 
> Water movement was provided only by the fauna and by me topping off the water once or twice a week (which was done carefully as to reduce surface agitation).
> 
> As others have stated, just plant sufficiently and you should be fine since plants will provide filtration. Lack of water movement hasn't been an issue at all for me. I'll admit, flowing plants do look cooler tho


Do you have issues with detritus build up? I have read that this can be an issue. What substrate are you using?


----------



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

PaulG said:


> Go for a small pump, you need the water movement in an NPT imo or the water looks horrible. Defeats the point of having ADA!


What about it looks horrible? I would guess that particulates would settle out. Perhaps a film on the surface? If so would adding floaters and allowing emergent growth lessen this?


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

spratocaster said:


> Do you have issues with detritus build up? I have read that this can be an issue. What substrate are you using?


Detritus does build up, but not to the point that I would ever call it an "issue". After maybe the 1st month or so, my ammonia, nitrite, etc read 0ppm for the life of the tank. The detritus serves as another source of fertilizer for the plants as it decomposes but I admit, it can get unsightly if you're going for a clean-cut highly-manicured aquascape w/ pristine white sand. It definitely lends itself more to a natural theme. The level of unsightliness is subjective of course. I assume it would be far more of an issue for someone who keeps plecos and overfeeds them lol

For that particular tank, my substrate was a 1.5" layer of topsoil capped w/ this Odyssea substrate that I haven't been able to find again called Black Pearl. Grain size was maybe 3x the size of pool filter sand.


----------



## spratocaster (Apr 6, 2008)

ItsDubC said:


> Detritus does build up, but not to the point that I would ever call it an "issue". After maybe the 1st month or so, my ammonia, nitrite, etc read 0ppm for the life of the tank. The detritus serves as another source of fertilizer for the plants as it decomposes but I admit, it can get unsightly if you're going for a clean-cut highly-manicured aquascape w/ pristine white sand. It definitely lends itself more to a natural theme. The level of unsightliness is subjective of course. I assume it would be far more of an issue for someone who keeps plecos and overfeeds them lol
> 
> For that particular tank, my substrate was a 1.5" layer of topsoil capped w/ this Odyssea substrate that I haven't been able to find again called Black Pearl. Grain size was maybe 3x the size of pool filter sand.


I am not planning on the highly manicured look for this tank. In fact I am thinking more of a jungle with emergent growth. This would make it difficult to vacuum if detritus did build to the point it was unsightly. 

At this point I think I'll give it a try. Worst case I throw a filter on it if it gets too unsightly.


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Good choice on the emergent growth. Along w/ having floaters like you mentioned, you'll be well on your way to an algae-free tank long-term.

The detritus should actually compliment the jungle look I would think but ya, give it a shot and see what happens. Your substrate color and grain size will also affect how unsightly it becomes, if at all. Have fun w/ it!


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

spratocaster said:


> What about it looks horrible? I would guess that particulates would settle out. Perhaps a film on the surface? If so would adding floaters and allowing emergent growth lessen this?


Murky.

Try it with floaters and emergent plants, yours might be ok but my tank looked awful until I add a small circulation pump.


----------

